# Turkey Blind~ Rhino XP-1



## eagle-eye (Feb 24, 2011)

Last deer season the bears ate my old doghouse ground blind, I had it for at least 12 or 13 years so I got my moneys worth. I fig I would buy me a new blind in time for Turkey season, I always wanted to get me a Double Bull or Rhino XP-1, but the price was always a bit stiff and not being a land owner but a member of a hunting club that has members come and go from time to time  I was hesitant to spend that much money on a blind due to theft, you really can't chain a ground blind to a tree.  I was never concerned about thieves taking my old Doghouse , but what theft is going to walk pass a high quality $300 blind ?!?!  I think 99% of things stolen in a hunting club are stolen by other members rather than a trespasser.

Well, I broke down and I got me the Rhino XP-1 from Bowhunting.com for $226. and set it up in the backyard yesterday.  I'm impressed with the quality and workmanship to say the least.  They really put some thought into the making this blind, yet, there is room for some improvement, I would like it even better if it was a little taller and I don't like the small entrance door, I'm 6' 2" and sitting in the blind the windows are all a few inches to low, I'll try using a shorter chair and see how well that works for me. 

The material has to be 3x thicker than my old Doghouse, the windows are held closed with strong magnets, the shoot through screen is held up with s-hooks hooking into stretch cords. This is a very quiet blind! If I ever have any problem with the windows in high winds I can very easily add a few extra  super strong magnets.  This is a hub type blind, but each place where a hub comes in contact with the blind they use thick patches, like elbow patches. Checking the sewing and stitching they did a good job, everywhere is double stitched.  On the outside the blind has tons of brush-in tabs, camoing this blind in will be very quick and easy!  This is a pretty good ground blind and I'm so far pleased!!  

With a bit of luck I hope to christen it with a big olé Tom next month! As for any thieves, I can only hope I don't run into any and they better sure hope they don't run into me!


----------

